# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  والدي الشيخ عبد الرحمن حبنّكه الميداني ( رحمه الله )

## محمد عبد الأعلى

والدي الشيخ عبد الرحمن حبنّكه الميداني ( رحمه الله )
مُحاولاتٌ عديدةٌ وعبر سنواتٍ طويلةٍ قمتُ خلالها بكتابةِ العديد من القصائد لوالدي ( معبّراً أو مادحاً أو واصفاً ) وكنتُ أمزّقها لأنها لم تكن ترضيني ... كنتُ أشتكي لخالتي أم محمد رحمها الله زوجة والدي وكنت أقول لها : ما عم أتوفّق بقصيده لأبي ... قولي لأبي أن يدعو لي بأن يفتح الله علي ... فكانت تقول لي : والله غير ألله يفتح عليك وتكتب قصيده لأبيك تعجبك وتعجب أباك ويسمعها منك يا وائل ... كانت أمرأة صالحة رحمها الله وكانت تحبّني حباً صادقاً أستشعره بالقول والعمل ...
في المدينةِ المنورة ودون سابق تحضير فتحَ الله عليَّ بهذه القصيدةِ ... أسمعتها لوالدي في مكّه فكان يُنصتُ وهو يبكي رحمه الله وقال لي : رضي الله عنك يا ولدي ... نظَرَتْ إليَّ خالتي رحمها الله وقالت : ما قلتلك ربّي بيكرْمَكْ ... هي أكرمك بالقصيدة لأبوك عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّمكان والدي رحمه الله أكبر أبناء الشيخ حسن رحمه الله ... وقد اختصّه الله بأخلاقٍ وفطرةٍ طيّبةٍ ظهرتْ عليه منذ نعومةِ أظفاره فكان باراً بأبويه تقياً منذُ صغره دؤوباً مُحبّاً للعلم صابراً نبيهاً ... أمضى طفولته وشبابه في مسجد ( مَنْجك ) وهو مسجد في حي الميدان كان مركزاً لإنطلاقةِ المدرسةِ العلميّةِ الدينيٰةِ المحمديّةِ التي أسسها الشيخ حسن حبنكه رحمه الله والتي تخرّجَ منها كوكبةٌ من علماء دمشق وانتشروا في العالم الإسلامي ... في هذا المسجد تربّى الشيخ وأمضى فيه ليله ونهاره ، وفيه كان تحصيله العلمي ، ومنه انطلق ليتم رحلته مع العطاء والتأليف فقدّم للعالم الاسلامي قرابةَ ثلاثين مؤلفاً من أمهات الكتب في العقيدةِ ، والتفسير ، ورصدَ أعداء الإسلام في سلسلةٍ من الكتب ( سلسلةِ أعداء الإسلام ) منها : مكايد يهوديّه عبر التاريخ ، الكيد الأحمر ، كواشف زيوف ، بصائر للمسلم المعاصر ، ظاهرةُ النفاق والمنافقون ، غزوٌ في الصميم ، صراع مع الملاحده حتى العظم ، أجنحة المكر الثلاث ( الإستشراق والتبشير والإستعمار ) ، التحريف المعاصر ( ردّ على محمد شحرور ) وكتبٌ أخرى كثيره في أبواب عديده من أبواب الفكر الإسلامي.
اليوم كنتُ أرتّبُ أوراقي فلاحت لي القصيدةُ التي كتبتها لوالدي رحمه الله .. وتاريخ كتابتها ٢٨ / ١١ / ٢٠٠٢ ميلادي ... 
ومن العجيب والذي انتبهتُ إليه اليوم وأنا أنسخها على الجهاز لأنشرها أنّ هذا التاريخ هو تاريخ ميلادي !!!!!! ( ٢٨ / ١١ / ١٩٥٨ ميلادي ) ...
رحمك الله يا أبي
القصيده ...
يمين ُ الله ... ترعاكَ أبي ... والقلبُ يهواكَ 
أبي ... ( والإسمُ ) مُتّصلٌ برحمٰنٍ تولاّكَ 
حروفٌ جلَّ جامِعُها بظهر الغيبِ سمّاكَ 
فجاءَ ( الإسمُ ) يسكنُهُ جلالٌ مِنْ مُحيّاكَ 
وكُنْتَ العبدَ للرحمٰنِ والرحمٰنُ زكّاكَ 
وكانتْ فطرةٌ شرُفَتْ تجَلّتْ في مزاياكَ 
فأصلٌ طيّبُ وأبٌ على الإيمانِ ربّاكَ 
وأمٌّ ... عِطْرُ سيرتها عبيرٌ في سجاياكَ 
ودارٌ كُنتَ زينَتها ببرٍّ .... ما تخطّاكَ 
ومدرسةٌ بها اكْتَحَلٓتْ بنورِ الحق عيناكَ 
وإيمانٌ على صِغَرٍ منَ الزلاّتِ نجّاكَ 
فكانتْ سيرةٌ عظُمَتْ وكُنْتَ الشيخَ ( هُوْ ذاكَ )
أبي ... والعلمُ ميراثٌ وربُّ الإرْثِ أعطاكَ 
صفاتٌ أنت صاحبُها بها الوهّابُ حلاّكَ 
وتاريخٌ من الخيراتِ يحكي طُهْرَ ممشاكَ 
نهَلْتَ العلمَ مِنْ نبعٍ به أسرارُ تقواكَ 
وأمضيتَ الشباب الغَضَّ تحصيلاً وإدراكا 
على أركان أعمدةٍ منَ الأخلاق مبناكَ 
فبيتُ الله سُكناكَ وفي جنبيه مأواك 
وفي جنّاتِ ساحته معَ الأخيارِ سلواكَ 
مِنَ الآناءِ للأطرافِ ذِكْرُ الله يغشاكَ 
وبينَ عجائبِ القرآنِ والآياتِ مرباكَ 
وحينَ اشتَدَّ عُودُ الخيرِ واقْتادَتٓهُ يُمناكَ 
وصارَ العلمُ أنهاراً وسالتْ في حناياكَ 
أتى ( التفسيرُ ) محمولاً على نورٍ تجلاّكَ 
وجاءتْ رحْلةُ الأسفارِ تُخزي مَنْ تحدّاكَ 
بها صحّحْتَ للأجيالِ ما في الصدرِ قد حاكا 
وفيها صِدْتَ مَنْ فرشوا بدرب الحقِّ أشواكَ 
فكمْ أحرَجْتَ مكّاراً !!! وكم أفحمتَ شكّاكا!!!
وكمْ مِنْ قاعِ بئر الحقِّ صوتُ الحقّ ناداكَ 
كشَفْتَ الزَيْفَ ما أخطأْتَ إذْ حدّدْتَ مرماكَ
وسِرْتَ الدربَ لم تأْبٓه بمَنْ بالدرْبِ آذاكَ 
بغيرِ الله ما عاديتَ مهما الغيرُ عاداكَ
وما داهَنْتَ مأجوراً ولا جاملْتَ أفّاكا 
وما يوماً من الأيّامِ غدْرُ الناسِ أوهاكَ 
وما استسلمْتَ للإغراء حين الدهر أغراكَ 
قطَعْتَ حبائلَ الشيطان حزماً حينَ دلّاكَ 
وعلّقْتَ الرجا بالله واستصغَرٓتَ دنياكَ 
وآثَرْتَ التي عنها رسولُ الله أوصاكَ 
وتلكَ محاسنُ الأخيارِ حاشاهُمْ وحاشاكَ
أبي ... دنياكَ زاخرةٌ بما ترضاهُ أُخْراكَ 
فنِعْمَ العبدُ يا أبتي وجلَّ الله سوّاكٓ 
أبي إني بقايا الفضلِ مِنْ باقي عطاياكَ 
وفي كفَّيَّ خيراتٌ جنىً أَلْقَتٓهُ كفّاكَ 
وحولي سِربُ توفيقٍ جنودٌ من سراياكَ
أبي هذا ضعيفُ الحالِ بالأشعارِ غنّاكَ 
وما ظنّي ولو أهدى إليكَ الروحَ وفّاكَ 
ولكنْ حسبُ قائلِها حديثٌ فيه ناجاكَ 
وحسْبي أنني ( إبْنٌ ) من الأعماقِ يهواكَ
يمين ُ الله ترعاكَ ...... يمين ُ الله ترعاكَ

الدكتور وائل عبد الرحمن حبنّكه الميداني 
المدينه المنوّرة ... في ٢٨ / ١١ / ٢٠٠٢ ميلادي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ليتك تذكر ترجمة عن والدك رحمه الله وطلبه للعلم وشيوخه لو تكرمت ...

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله ، لقد كان شوكة في حلوق المعتدين .

----------

